# webserver parst manchmal nicht



## fercules (28. März 2005)

ich habe einen server mit suse linux und apache. neuerdings kommt es manchmal für einige sekunden vor, dass php oder php3 dateien nicht mehr geparst werden oder aus anderen gründen ein download dialog geöffnet wird (anstatt dass die datei ausgeführt wird)  das bringt natürlich große sicherheitsrisiken mit sich.

woran kann das liegen und was kann man dagegen tun?

grüße
stephan


----------



## Johannes Postler (28. März 2005)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Thread hier weiter.
Sonst poste mal, welche Versionen du nutzt.


----------

